# HSS1332ATD delivered today has no fuel gauge???



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

They delivered this snowblower this evening and I was looking to check the fuel level per the owner's manual and discovered there is no fuel gauge on the gas tank! Am I missing something? Cutting corners? Lack of parts at the factory? Mistake in assembly? Did they discontinue the gas gauge but failed to update the owner's manual? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

Very strange. It certainly should have a fuel gauge. I got my HSS928A ETD a week ago, it had a gauge on top of the gas tank. Let us know the dealer's explanation to why it's missing.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Curious... What's your full serial number? I see a new red tank part number 17510-Z5T-000ZE starting at serial number SAFA-2166645 that doesn't appear to have a gauge...
The original HSS1332AATD tank with the round gauge hole was part 17500-Z5T-810ZE
The older one with the rectangular gauge was part 17500-ZE3-813ZF
Here's a 17510-Z5T-000Z white colored one:


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't know if the manuals for honda would be similar as mtd but some of the info in manual is pretty broad and covers multiple machines and options whether your machine has them or not. most of the time the info is almost the same accross multiple models. maybe it was just an option yours didn't come with


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i dont like fuel gauges. next thing you know you;ll have electric start, power assist steering, a joystick for the chute and some kinda auto bucket adjustment.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

The Honda site shows the gauge for this particular model and is talked about in the owner's manual; this is their top of the line 1332. The dealer had 14 HSS1332ATDs come in very recently that had been late in arriving because of the slowdown from Covid. I had to reserve mine with a $500 deposit and was number 11 on the waitlist. The dealer/owner says the remaining ones he has in back all do not have a fuel gauge and he wasn't aware that they were supposed to. He said he would call Honda and ask about them but probably wouldn't be able to reach anyone until Monday. The gas tank is red as shown in all the pictures but looks like the picture that is posted above that is white and doesn't have the gauge. The serial # is SAFA 2000995 2184214


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ArcticHighlander said:


> The serial # is SAFA 2000995 2184214


Yup, as mentioned above, Honda dropped the fuel gauge for the revised model HSS1332AATD/A as of SAFA-2166645, so yours is one of the early units without it. Hopefully there was a functional reason for the change and not just cost cutting. You can always contact Honda directly here: Contact Us| Honda Power Equipment They usually respond promptly. Let us know!

FYI, the product site may not show the /A revision features yet, but the parts site does.
HSS1332AATD was for serial numbers up to 1489999
HSS1332AATD/A started at serial number 1490001


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

tabora said:


> Yup, as mentioned above, Honda dropped the fuel gauge for the revised model HSS1332AATD/A as of SAFA-2166645, so yours is one of the early units without it. Hopefully there was a functional reason for the change and not just cost cutting. You can always contact Honda directly here: Contact Us| Honda Power Equipment They usually respond promptly.
> 
> FYI, the product site does not show the /A revision features yet, but the parts site does.
> HSS1332AATD was for serial numbers up to 1489999
> HSS1332AATD/A started at serial number 1490001


I'll call them on Monday. My old snowblower didn't have a fuel gauge and I was really looking forward to this feature. I've repeatedly run out of gas while a ways from the house and had to haul gas back and forth and it was a pain. When it starts to sputter I try to get back to the house or as close as I can to the house before it runs out. I also don't like to remove the gas cap to check the gas level or refill the tank while in the middle of snow blowing because of the snow build up around the tank since I'm paranoid about getting snow/water in the tank while checking it or refilling.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I just fill tank before each use.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

That's the way it should be done, also keeps condensation out of the tank, full tank alway's.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Shame they lost the gauge... cheaper and cheaper.

Plus one for keeping it full (top it off when you're finished), alternatively/additionally you could install a sight glass/hose on the side of the tank.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

tabora said:


> Yup, as mentioned above, Honda dropped the fuel gauge for the revised model HSS1332AATD/A as of SAFA-2166645, so yours is one of the early units without it. Hopefully there was a functional reason for the change and not just cost cutting. You can always contact Honda directly here: Contact Us| Honda Power Equipment They usually respond promptly. Let us know!
> 
> FYI, the product site may not show the /A revision features yet, but the parts site does.
> HSS1332AATD was for serial numbers up to 1489999
> HSS1332AATD/A started at serial number 1490001


Do you know at what time frame the change in parts occurred? A few months, a year, or two? Do you know if there were any other changes made to this revised model?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

st1100a where are you on this one?


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

Arcticnorth said:


> Very strange. It certainly should have a fuel gauge. I got my HSS928A ETD a week ago, it had a gauge on top of the gas tank. Let us know the dealer's explanation to why it's missing.


I agree - why continue to have it on the 28" and discontinue it on the 32"?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

It may depend on when yours was built versus his.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ArcticHighlander said:


> Do you know at what time frame the change in parts occurred? A few months, a year, or two? Do you know if there were any other changes made to this revised model?


Quite recently, I would think. The change happened on the HSS1332 only 17,569 units before yours.


ArcticHighlander said:


> I agree - why continue to have it on the 28" and discontinue it on the 32"?


On the HSS928, the change occurred at serial number 2069403. Also, Norway is a different market, so they may not have made that change? Different sales markets can specify different features.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> On the HSS928, the change occurred at serial number 2069403. Also, Norway is a different market, so they may not have made that change? Different sales markets can specify different features.


My HSS928 has serial SAEA 2001642, and the date 09/2020.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> i dont like fuel gauges. next thing you know you;ll have electric start, power assist steering, a joystick for the chute and some kinda auto bucket adjustment.


I don't like snowblowers. Next thing you know I don't like having chute rotation/defection, drive transmission, auger/drive interlock, and watching that plume of snow dumping on the neighbor's drivewway. Next thing, I might enjoy shoveling end of driveway by hand again....

Not today....


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

ArcticHighlander said:


> I agree - why continue to have it on the 28" and discontinue it on the 32"?


Wishful thinking here but since the 32" model is a flagship model, Honda may be bringing in a electronic fuel gage. I'm predicting LCD gage info such as fuel consumption rate and time to empty. Perhaps bluetooth integration to get alerts on our phone to tell us to fill up before the snowblower quits. This one may be way out there in fantasy land, but perhaps GPS to alert the owner that their snowblower is being jacked on a back of a someone's trailer.

I'm hoping that is the case. I do like having a fuel gage on my Honda.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

changes happen all the time in everything built, they don't always say what and when they just do it, a item for the USA is different than for Canada for Norway does anyone in this site know what's really different/standard for there.
also he stated 09/20 build date, it a should be a 2021 model who knows what's changed ?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> Wishful thinking here but since the 32" model is a flagship model, Honda may be bringing in a electronic fuel gage. I'm predicting LCD gage info such as fuel consumption rate and time to empty. Perhaps bluetooth integration to get alerts on our phone to tell us to fill up before the snowblower quits. This one may be way out there in fantasy land, but perhaps GPS to alert the owner that their snowblower is being jacked on a back of a someone's trailer.
> 
> I'm hoping that is the case. I do like having a fuel gage on my Honda.


ha. saw a video on you tube where the guy had gps on his snowblower and it was stolen.he was able to track in down. 

also saw a video where a guy was able to blow his drive from his lazyboy recliner. set up some kind of wireless controls.
that will be next ....the Roomba Honda.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

My HSS928 bought Jan 3 2020 has a fuel gauge.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> Different sales markets can specify different features.


Yes, good point. On previous HS970 Honda had added a bucket extender (see photo) for the Norwegian market. My new HSS970 don't have this extender, my dealer told me Honda has stopped adding it. Too bad, we could really need it sometimes.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

#1 A cost cutting measure.
#2 Honda ran out of gas tanks with fuel gauges on them and had to install regular tanks to meet production demands at this time of year.
#3 Cost cutting measures that caused warehouse storage issues for the tanks with fuel gauges became expensive, since they only use those tanks on certain engines and not all, they decided to do away with them for the time being.
When they feel the need for them again due to the public outcry, they may produce them again for next season.


----------



## hsyes (Dec 5, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I just fill tank before each use.


I fill after each use.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

THANK YOU, st1100a,


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

ST1100A said:


> #1 A cost cutting measure.
> #2 Honda ran out of gas tanks with fuel gauges on them and had to install regular tanks to meet production demands at this time of year.
> #3 Cost cutting measures that caused warehouse storage issues for the tanks with fuel gauges became expensive, since they only use those tanks on certain engines and not all, they decided to do away with them for the time being.
> When they feel the need for them again due to the public outcry, they may produce them again for next season.


What pisses me off at Honda is they didn't change their advertising or manuals to reflect that the fuel gauge was no longer included as part of their featured package for this snowblower. The fuel gauge is still shown in all pictures illustrating/advertising this model and is included in the owners manual for this model. To me it seems to be a sleazy and dishonest way to do business and shakes my faith in Honda's quality and integrity as a company. Cutting it as a feature for whatever reason is their choice as a company, but in effect lying to their customers that it is still a feature is bad business and should not happen. It trashes their reputation - at least with me.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ArcticHighlander said:


> What pisses me off at Honda is they didn't change their advertising or manuals to reflect that the fuel gauge was no longer included as part of their featured package for this snowblower. The fuel gauge is still shown in all pictures illustrating/advertising this model and is included in the owners manual for this model. To me it seems to be a sleazy and dishonest way to do business and shakes my faith in Honda's quality and integrity as a company. Cutting it as a feature for whatever reason is their choice as a company, but in effect lying to their customers that it is still a feature is bad business and should not happen. It trashes their reputation.


as ST1100A has stated here before things started changing for the worse after Mr. Honda passed away.I believe this is true with many companies after their founders are gone.

Companies have to answer to shareholders more than to their customers.

FYI Google Mr. Honda. very interesting story.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't think it is a cost cutting measure. I think it may be supply chain issue.
The other conspiracy theory is that they lost money in the clogged chute fiasco, they have to make up in taking away the fuel gage.

I believe in the goodness in mankind. We are getting the electronic fuel gage, GPS, and bluetooth on the next season.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ArcticHighlander said:


> What pisses me off at Honda...


You make good points... I look forward to hearing what Honda customer service has to say.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Honda will produce them again for their "High End" models or make them as an added accessory for an extra cost.
Orangputah offered a very good explanation of how companies are doing business today.
Tabora will check with Honda Customer Service and give us the explanation they tell him. I'm sure they will give a good line of B.S. about it, like a politician or some young dumb college kid with no common sense. Tabora's too nice of a person to "Rip their heads off" about what they did.
For Honda to replace all the tanks without gauges will cost them a lot of money that they will not pay for, if they were going to, they would have given an explanation to the original purchaser who bought the equipment explaining to them the problem as to why they did not include a fuel tank with a gauge, and offer to replace it at no charge.
Most all of the good Dedicated old time employees at Honda are no longer with the company anymore, the people who followed Mr Soichiro Honda's work ethic, dedication to building a quality product and public relationship with the consumer.
We saw things go "Downhill" after Mr Honda passed away in the early 90's. In the middle 90's things started to go downhill, and by the early 2000's things really took a nose-dive within the company when it came to quality and customer satisfaction over profits. That was a big reason Honda went the "Big Box Store" route. Profits.
That is when the new management took over and shifted their dedicated employees to other divisions and did what they could to get them out of the company so they could start over with all new ideas of making profits instead of keeping the company's reputation for quality.
Many of the "Old Time" employees were quite upset by what the new generation of management was doing and just bided their time until retirement if they still had their job, or left on their own because they were so upset with the "Global" directions the management was taking the company in.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

ST1100A said:


> Honda will produce them again for their "High End" models or make them as an added accessory for an extra cost.
> Orangputah offered a very good explanation of how companies are doing business today.
> Tabora will check with Honda Customer Service and give us the explanation they tell him. I'm sure they will give a good line of B.S. about it, like a politician or some young dumb college kid with no common sense. Tabora's too nice of a person to "Rip their heads off" about what they did.
> For Honda to replace all the tanks without gauges will cost them a lot of money that they will not pay for, if they were going to, they would have given an explanation to the original purchaser who bought the equipment explaining to them the problem as to why they did not include a fuel tank with a gauge, and offer to replace it at no charge.
> ...


Interesting. The same thing happened with many old primere American companies starting in the 50's & 60's. It's hard to find companies today that put quality and customer satisfaction up there along with profits. Most are small companies that grew large based on customer loyalty - and most wind up being bought out by larger companies that gradually cheapen the product and feed off the good reputation that the previous owners created.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

ARCTIC Highlander 
oh how true that statement is.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

Arcticnorth said:


> Very strange. It certainly should have a fuel gauge. I got my HSS928A ETD a week ago, it had a gauge on top of the gas tank. Let us know the dealer's explanation to why it's missing.


My dealer said the HSS928's that just came in recently all have fuel gauges also. He is going to speak with some of the higher ups at Honda tomorrow to find out why these don't. I emailed Honda myself and will also try to call them on Monday.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

tabora said:


> "Quite recently, I would think. The change happened on the HSS1332 only 17,569 units before yours."


Can you tell if any other changes were made to this new version of the HSS1332 besides the gas tank?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ArcticHighlander said:


> Can you tell if any other changes were made to this new version of the HSS1332 besides the gas tank?


Go through the parts diagrams here: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site
Any items that have starting serial numbers starting at 1490001 or later, like 2166645 for example are new for the /A variant or are recent general updates. There are a bunch of items, including the carb.

What did Honda CS say when you called them?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> You make good points... I look forward to hearing what Honda customer service has to say.


all youll gat is a bunch of double speak gobliogoop......maybe..... you wouldnt believe the stories I hear from what the dealer tells people.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> all youll gat is a bunch of double speak gobliogoop......maybe..... you wouldnt believe the stories I hear from what the dealer tells people.


Actually, I've spoken with Honda CS a number of times back in the Chute and Transmission Oil Tank days, and they were always helpful and responsive. I tend to be happier with their responses than those I get at my local dealer. They actually interceded on my behalf when the dealer wouldn't do anything about the service bulletins and they expedited parts pulled from the assembly line, and also when my original battery died after 6 months and the dealer wouldn't warranty it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Actually, I've spoken with Honda CS a number of times back in the Chute and Transmission Oil Tank days, and they were always helpful and responsive. I tend to be happier with their responses than those I get at my local dealer. They actually interceded on my behalf when the dealer wouldn't do anything about the service bulletins and they expedited parts pulled from the assembly line, and also when my original battery died after 6 months and the dealer wouldn't warranty it.



kinda miss Robert when he was here and tried to help people with Honda.
Honda should employ you as a go between.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

tabora said:


> What did Honda CS say when you called them?


When I spoke to the dealer on Saturday he said he thought it might have had something to do with emissions which didn't make sense since it seems like it shouldn't make a difference. Again he said he would talk to some higher ups on Monday, but hasn't got back to me yet. If I don't hear from him today I'll call him tomorrow. When I called Honda today they apologized and said they would have someone get in touch with me and my local dealer. Checking on my email complaint to Honda from the weekend I received the following response: 

"We regret to read your disappointment. In order to keep the snow blower in compliance with the new 49 50 State Emissions regulations, the fuel gauge had to be removed. Removing the fuel gauge created a tighter seal preventing harmful fumes from entering the atmosphere . Some literature and our website have not been updated to reflect the change. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused."

Actually nothing has been updated on their website or in their literature. And it still seems the emissions from the gauge would be inconsequential since its fully sealed. And why only the 32" and not the 28" version? It doesn't sound believable to me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ArcticHighlander said:


> And why only the 32" and not the 28" version? It doesn't sound believable to me.


As i said previously waaaaay back in Post #16, the HSS928s changed at a different serial number. I think their explanation that "California made us do it" is correct... They also had to change the fuel tank gasket. I bet the tank failed the CARB Permeation Rate test or some other cert component with the gauge in place. And who uses a snowblower at 40C anyway...

*CARB Fuel Tank Component Certification*

Fuel tanks tested must have the smallest ratio of tank volume to internal surface area for the production range;
Testing must be conducted at a constant 40C;
Test fuel used must be Phase II Cert fuel, Indolene, LEV III Certification Gasoline Fuel (E10) – with approval, or EPA Certification gasoline with 10 percent ethanol (IE10) – with approval; and
Permeation rate must be measured following TP-901.
Here's a link to TP-901: https://ww2.arb.ca.gov/sites/defaul...ll Off-Road Engine Equipment Fuel Tanks_R.pdf


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Just where do they get these Idiot's from????


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm sure my leaking pain in the ass government mandated no spill fuel can leaks more fuel when I'm filling the tank then the gauge would leak in 5 years. 
So So weak


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Johnny G1 said:


> Just where do they get these Idiot's from????


California!


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

ArcticHighlander said:
And why only the 32" and not the 28" version? It doesn't sound believable to me.



tabora said:


> As i said previously waaaaay back in Post #16, the HSS928s changed at a different serial number.


From my understanding the 28" & 32" are both coming here right off the assembly line. They were ordered this past August by my dealer and only now has Honda been able to fulfill these orders.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Honda only produces the different types of power equipment at different times of the year. 
I.E. They start with snowblower production in September till the end of December, then they switch over to lawn and garden equipment in January till late spring early summer.
Other types of power equipment are produced at different times of the year. Generators, water pumps, Etc.
They also have to have the different engines made at certain times of the year before they can start production of the different P.E. lines so that they have the power-plants stockpiled before production begins on that line.
Back in the 90's they ran short on snowblowers and in the following years they started to go into "Over-drive" with snowblower production because the Northeast U.S.A. had severe winters with a lot of snow back then so Honda produced so many of them then. The N.E. USA was one of their biggest purchasers because of the population. They have had more mild winter seasons since then so they cut back on production.
It is hard for them to predict the weather in advance in order to see how much they should produce for the next season.
Back then a lot of dealerships ordered a lot of snowblower units and in the following years there wasn't as much snow or as many bad snow storms and the dealerships were stuck with a lot of excess inventory that they had to pay for depending on their Flooring plan.
A few years later Honda would take back the excess dealership inventory as long as the units were still in the original shipping crates and were never assembled and serviced, otherwise the dealership had to pay the monthly interest on the unsold units or buy them outright.
Honda realized they over produced too many units and since they took so many units back, they had to warehouse all of them and that cost them a lot of money to store them so they had to really cut back on production because of that, and now with the new management since Mr Soichiro Honda died, the company doesn't want to loose that much money like they did in the past, they decided to limit production so that is why you had to wait to get your new unit. They do not produce them year round.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ArcticHighlander said:


> ArcticHighlander said:
> And why only the 32" and not the 28" version? It doesn't sound believable to me.


I'm sure it's not just one of them; if they had to do it for one, they did it for all. Just different timing with the revision hitting the showroom floors, I'd bet. We saw the same thing with the revised chute.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

Sounds like you're right. The owner/dealer here spoke with Honda and was told they are eliminating the fuel gauge on all of their 2 stage snow blowers and it sounded like they were just using up the existing inventory of gauged gas tanks. So I assume the 28" & 32" models don't use the exact same part for their tanks and they haven't yet exhausted all the gauged tanks for the 28"? The guy he spoke with didn't know the exact reason for the change but thought it had to do with vapor release and meeting California requirements. He was also told that starting next year Honda would no longer be able to sell their generators in California - not sure if because of vapor or emissions - but they weren't going to be able to meet California's requirements. Too bad they can't ditch sales in California entirely.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm so glad I still have my 2 stroke snowblower and string trimmers. They make a lot noise and pollute just as well.


----------



## biggen5963 (Feb 3, 2015)

ArcticHighlander said:


> They delivered this snowblower this evening and I was looking to check the fuel level per the owner's manual and discovered there is no fuel gauge on the gas tank! Am I missing something? Cutting corners? Lack of parts at the factory? Mistake in assembly? Did they discontinue the gas gauge but failed to update the owner's manual? Anyone else experience this?


Is the owner’s manual specific to only that model? Usually they write the manual for several models and the lower end models might not have all the features.

Just to compare, my $2700 Ariens Pro 32” doesn’t have a fuel gauge.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

biggen5963 said:


> Is the owner’s manual specific to only that model?


The owner's manual in question covers only the HSS928A & HSS1332A models. It has not been updated for the /A variants yet. The matter appears to be well settled now.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Is it just a simple matter of buying the gauge after-market?
Or has the configuration of the tank been changed?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> Is it just a simple matter of buying the gauge after-market?
> Or has the configuration of the tank been changed?


It has been changed... See the picture in post #3. There is no hole for the gauge any more.


----------



## MLF149 (Dec 21, 2020)

Glad I picked up my 2019 left-over. I was looking forward to having a gauge again (went from old HS track to a big-box ariens.) I looked through the parts diagrams and it appears most /A changes are carb/emissions related. There is some stuff on the engine too; block, cam, etc. Probably makes them run weaker; need a larger jet still


----------



## MLF149 (Dec 21, 2020)

You could see if you could source the older style tank while you can. I didn't look up the cost.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Gator9329 said:


> I'm sure my leaking pain in the ass government mandated no spill fuel can leaks more fuel when I'm filling the tank then the gauge would leak in 5 years.
> So So weak


Ahh well I had a bunch of Scepter gas cans from Canada that I bought right before Sandy and every one of those spouts leaked eventually. I called the company and they sent more free of charge which was nice of them but those leaked too. Finally fixed all of that with the help of ebay, or Amazon forgot where I got the 'solution' which works perfect. Now a gas can with a vent and a spout that doesn't leak. The only new ones I'd buy are the No Spill cans, they actually work. 
That just reminds me as nice as it is, I could never live in California.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Those fuel gauges are more novelty then anything else. Highly inaccurate. These gas tanks don’t have filler screens so the fuel level is easy to see with a simple removal of the cap. A fuel gauge would be nice on Honda’s small EU generators with the filler screens.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Well, add me to the list of no fuel gauge. Despite my manual showing the top of fuel tank mounted gauge, nada. This is a new 1332 Track I received yesterday! We had considerable snow last night and besides, I needed to jump on the learning curve which for me was steep but successful despite one carriage impeller boLT lost during that learning experience to a hidden rock. So easy to replace. The only casualty is sore thumbs from clutching those levers for four hours, albeit I do have the old dude arthritis thing going on So my bad. Of note, the red fuel tank had a Stihl sticker on it.


----------



## MLF149 (Dec 21, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Those fuel gauges are more novelty then anything else. Highly inaccurate. These gas tanks don’t have filler screens so the fuel level is easy to see with a simple removal of the cap. A fuel gauge would be nice on Honda’s small EU generators with the filler screens.


False. They are calibrated well on the Honda blowers. Other equipment I would agree they can be garbage.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Johnny G1 said:


> That's the way it should be done, also keeps condensation out of the tank, full tank alway's.


Just read an interesting article from Honda about this. I guess I had it backwards. You are better off filling the tank AFTER each use to keep condensation out. Makes sense since it could be weeks before you need the blower again.

I was just afraid of spilling gas while filling on a hot engine/muffler. I keep a fire extingusher close.


----------



## Woodpecker (Jan 31, 2021)

My HSS1332AAT (#SAFA-2001516)that I got last week didn't have one either much to my disappointment. Sadly I'm in California so I guess I deserved not getting a fuel gage! Being a commercial truckdriver for 35 years I learned not to rely on fuel gauges and will resort to using the chute clearing tool to "dip" the tank if I'm really concerned on the fuel level. Can't imagine having a fuel gauge on tank would make a difference on emissions!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Woodpecker said:


> I learned not to rely on fuel gauges


As @drmerdp said, no need to dip it; the level is easily viewed once the cap is removed. FYI, you get a bit over 1.5 hours at 3600RPM on a full tank... That's how I gauge it. I learned my lesson on motorcycles - my Honda XL600V Transalp gets 120 miles to the reserve; time to look for gas!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

my view is there is only so much real a state surface on the tanks, making we have to loose something to make room for vapor recovery that will be seen on up coming models of every brand so the meet EPA rules


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> As @drmerdp said, no need to dip it; the level is easily viewed once the cap is removed. FYI, you get a bit over 1.5 hours at 3600RPM on a full tank... That's how I gauge it. I learned my lesson on motorcycles - my Honda XL600V Transalp gets 120 miles to the reserve; time to look for gas!


That’s good insight on the time per full tank. Especially as the 1332 has an hour meter. Thanks, Cap.


----------



## MLF149 (Dec 21, 2020)

Breckcapt said:


> That’s good insight on the time per full tank. Especially as the 1332 has an hour meter. Thanks, Cap.


That's assuming limited load. If you are putting it under hard load you will get less time. Best just to learn machine. I hate not having a gauge. Opening a tank in wet/snowy conditions is not ideal. I try to get the blower back to the garage, and wipe off moisture around mouth before removing cap.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

MLF149 said:


> That's assuming limited load. If you are putting it under hard load you will get less time.


That stat was from a GX390 powered water pump at load... I figured it was the worst case scenario and my experience bears it out.


----------



## MLF149 (Dec 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> That stat was from a GX390 powered water pump at load... I figured it was the worst case scenario and my experience bears it out.


Makes sense. Water pump and/or blower is a great way to ensure constant load. Thanks!


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

My new HSS1332A was delivered two weeks ago with the fuel gauge, but with the old style chute. Go figure... September 2020 production date according to Honda Customer Service. I guess they are using what they got, irrespective of recent updates.


----------



## MLF149 (Dec 21, 2020)

SteveCA said:


> ago with the fuel gauge, but with the old style chute. Go figure... September 2020 production date according to Honda


I think they gave you bad info. What's the serial number? I could see the getting the fuel gauge, but not an old chute; that's year ago. I think you got a leftover / New-old-stock.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Reluctantly traded an HS1332 a couple of weeks ago with a fella that bought a brand new HSS1332ATD a week before Christmas, it has 2 hours on the meter, it has a fuel gauge, updated chute and the cage thing around the muffler.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

MLF149 said:


> I think they gave you bad info. What's the serial number? I could see the getting the fuel gauge, but not an old chute; that's year ago. I think you got a leftover / New-old-stock.


I too suspected that the blower is old stock, hence my call to Honda. I’ll call them again to see if the story changes.


----------



## MLF149 (Dec 21, 2020)

You can tell by serial number alone. Not the date of MFR, but you can tell if it was 2019 or older.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

MLF149 said:


> You can tell by serial number alone. Not the date of MFR, but you can tell if it was 2019 or older.


Heres my Serial number: SAFA 1010217


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

ArcticHighlander said:


> They delivered this snowblower this evening and I was looking to check the fuel level per the owner's manual and discovered there is no fuel gauge on the gas tank! Am I missing something? Cutting corners? Lack of parts at the factory? Mistake in assembly? Did they discontinue the gas gauge but failed to update the owner's manual? Anyone else experience this?


I got a new HSS928CTD and it doesnt have a fuel gauge either. Revised chute, hour meter, and auger safetyengine shut off, but no fuel gauge.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SteveCA said:


> Heres my Serial number: SAFA 1010217


That's a little while ago... The /A revision occurred at SAFA-1490001 and current parts changes are listed starting at serial number SAFA-2166645
@Woodpecker's new one is SAFA-2001516

Wow, I just saw the HSS1332AATD on sale for $2,999.99 @ Heinan's in Minnesota: Honda Power Equipment HSS1332ATD in Osseo, Minnesota


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> That's a little while ago... The /A revision occurred at SAFA-1490001 and current parts changes are listed starting at serial number SAFA-2166645
> @Woodpecker's new one is SAFA-2001516
> 
> Wow, I just saw the HSS1332AATD on sale for $2,999.99 @ Heinan's in Minnesota: Honda Power Equipment HSS1332ATD in Osseo, Minnesota


Wow, great price! Thats what I paid for the AAT

Hmm, that sounds about right given the serial number sequence. But why would Honda CS tell me it was a September 2020 production??? Im going to call them again. Are they trying to protect the dealer who told me that this is the current year model and inventory?


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> That's a little while ago... The /A revision occurred at SAFA-1490001 and current parts changes are listed starting at serial number SAFA-2166645
> @Woodpecker's new one is SAFA-2001516
> 
> Wow, I just saw the HSS1332AATD on sale for $2,999.99 @ Heinan's in Minnesota: Honda Power Equipment HSS1332ATD in Osseo, Minnesota


I just got off the phone with Honda CS and again they confirmed that my unit had an invoice date of September 15, 2020 

This is very strange. I wonder if the factory delivered a machine that was actually produced a few years ago. I told them it had the old chute. They suggested calling the dealer. Not sure what that’s going to resolve...


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

The dealer will install a new chute. FYI, my new HSS724AWD has a gas gauge, but does not really register anything unless at least 1/3 full. I have it stored in an unheated garage so much of this winter the gauge window has been crusted in snow.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

Tseg said:


> The dealer will install a new chute. FYI, my new HSS724AWD has a gas gauge, but does not really register anything unless at least 1/3 full. I have it stored in an unheated garage so much of this winter the gauge window has been crusted in snow.


Thanks. This blower was shipped to me from a dealer in Wisconsin. My local dealer in Lake Tahoe, CA will install the new chute if I want it. My machine has not clogged yet so I’m not sure I want to hassle getting this machine to the dealer and back. It’s a heavy beast and no fun to load onto my truck lol


----------



## MLF149 (Dec 21, 2020)

Invoice date is the key phrase. Not sure what that means. Is that when distributor sold to local dealer?

That machine is definitely a few years old. Not a big deal really but they have changed a few things. Search this forum on the transmission issue. Make sure the serial number is outside the affected range. 
depending on what you paid you might want to have


SteveCA said:


> Thanks. This blower was shipped to me from a dealer in Wisconsin. My local dealer in Lake Tahoe, CA will install the new chute if I want it. My machine has not clogged yet so I’m not sure I want to hassle getting this machine to the dealer and back. It’s a heavy beast and no fun to load onto my truck lol


Did they ship in original cardboard and wood crate? If so, I believe the date of MFR is printed on the sticker somewhere.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

MLF149 said:


> Invoice date is the key phrase. Not sure what that means. Is that when distributor sold to local dealer?
> 
> That machine is definitely a few years old. Not a big deal really but they have changed a few things. Search this forum on the transmission issue. Make sure the serial number is outside the affected range.
> depending on what you paid you might want to have
> ...


My blower was on a pallet but not in a box. It had been on their showroom floor and had already gone through delivery service/adjustments. Im sure you're right about it being a few years old. I just found an old quote I had back in march 2018 for a HSS1332 ATD, my serial number is much closer to that one. I searched for transmission issues but other than a few reports of issues, I couldnt find any TSB's or warranty fixes. If you have any additional info I would appreciate it. 

I got a decent deal on this blower ($3000) but if it is indeed a few years old, I would not have paid that amount.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SteveCA said:


> I searched for transmission issues but other than a few reports of issues, I couldnt find any TSB's or warranty fixes.


Your serial number is after the ranges for the 2 major early Service Bulletins:

Auger Clutch Interlock
Transmission pre-baffles needing oil reservoir
Obviously, you're still in the range that had the original chute collar.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> Your serial number is after the ranges for the 2 major early Service Bulletins:
> 
> Auger Clutch Interlock
> Transmission pre-baffles needing oil reservoir
> Obviously, you're still in the range that had the original chute collar.


Thanks, I just found your posts about the TSB's affecting these machines. You are very helpful and for that I am grateful


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

How do you tell if a HSS928CTD has the auger safety engine shut off? Also, is it possible to install an after market fuel gauge on the 928 gas tank?


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Thorenn said:


> How do you tell if a HSS928CTD has the auger safety engine shut off? Also, is it possible to install an after market fuel gauge on the 928 gas tank?


If it’s a CTD it has an auger protection system and there will be an explanation of the auger lock underneath the hour meter. You will also know if you suck in something big other than snow and the engine shuts off. Fuel gauge? Don’t know.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Thorenn said:


> How do you tell if a HSS928CTD has the auger safety engine shut off?


It will have an hour meter.


Thorenn said:


> Also, is it possible to install an after market fuel gauge on the 928 gas tank?


You'd need to retro-fit a tank with a gauge.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> It will have an hour meter.
> 
> You'd need to retro-fit a tank with a gauge.


Are there any articles or video clips that you could point me to, which shows how to retro-fit the fuel tank with a fuel gauge? Also, which after-market fuel gauge would you recommend? Thanks tabora.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Thorenn said:


> Are there any articles or video clips that you could point me to, which shows how to retro-fit the fuel tank with a fuel gauge? Also, which after-market fuel gauge would you recommend? Thanks tabora.


Either Tabora or Orangputeh I have no doubt will be able to steer you in the right direction. The latter probably has a plethora of parts. Good luck man.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

None of my OPE have ever had a gas guage, and quite frankly I have never felt a need for one. With the snowblower, I gas up before using it, and have never run out of gas, and I am doing a 550' x 11' with a 6 car apron at the bottom. But, whatever floats your boat. Just saying...


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> None of my OPE have ever had a gas guage, and quite frankly I have never felt a need for one. With the snowblower, I gas up before using it, and have never run out of gas, and I am doing a 550' x 11' with a 6 car apron at the bottom. But, whatever floats your boat. Just saying...


I hear ya but I must admit only wanting to store 2.5 gallons of 91 octane in the garage is a hell of a lot easier with an hour meter to monitor usage with a mere glance.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Thorenn said:


> Are there any articles or video clips that you could point me to, which shows how to retro-fit the fuel tank with a fuel gauge? Also, which after-market fuel gauge would you recommend? Thanks tabora.


Again, I wouldn't recommend trying to retrofit a gauge onto your existing tank. Buy a replacement tank that already has the gauge installed and then sell yours.
I believe the Part Number is 17500-Z5T-810ZE TANK ASSY., FUEL _R280_ (GAUGE) = #3.
Your current tank is 17510-Z5T-000ZE TANK, FUEL _R280_ = #12.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Again, I wouldn't recommend trying to retrofit a gauge onto your existing tank. Buy a replacement tank that already has the gauge installed and then sell yours.
> I believe the Part Number is 17500-Z5T-810ZE TANK ASSY., FUEL _R280_ (GAUGE) = #3.
> Your current tank is 17510-Z5T-000ZE TANK, FUEL _R280_ = #12.
> View attachment 187495


Thanks Tabora. Good advice, but I am not very mechanically inclined so I will live with my current tank.


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

Thorenn said:


> Thanks Tabora. Good advice, but I am not very mechanically inclined so I will live with my current tank.


Although my HSS1332 has the tank gauge I find it very easy on fuel.
My driveway is 330' long and plus other areas that I blow and when I put it away after a big dump I am maybe around half a tank. 
My previous snow blowers didn't have a gauge and I just got in the habit of topping them up after each session so I never feared running out.

It's nice to have the gauge on mine but it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me if it didn't come with one.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

My new last year HSS724ATD does not have the gauge. While I liked the gauge (Yamaha has one) it was an indicator.

So now? I just fill up if I have done a lot of snow and or driveways or street blow back to the curb. 

I will take heavy duty of the Honda over a gauge. It should have the roller skids to, but those can be added. 

Most of my cycles did not have a gauge. No big deal, easy enough to adjust. 

If you run out the gas can is no more than 200 feet away!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Thorenn said:


> Thanks Tabora. Good advice, but I am not very mechanically inclined so I will live with my current tank.


Well, you asked... For what it's worth, swapping tanks just involves 2 nuts, 2 bolts and unscrewing the tank filter. 5 minutes or so.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

And the cost of a new tank.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RC20 said:


> And the cost of a new tank.


Less the revenue from selling the old one. Maybe $10-25 total net cost?


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I may have been ”lucky” my HSS724 I bought new a year ago has a gas gauge. However, it shows empty with more than 1/3 of a tank left. Can it be calibrated? Also, the small rectangular gauge window is recessed, so snow powder is always covering the gauge window when the blower is in use… trying to wipe it to make the gauge visible when wearing winter gloves is not particularly successful. In summary, the OEM gauge is marginally useful for me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Tseg said:


> Can it be calibrated?


Yes, by bending the float lever. You may end up with the full indication being off then, though?


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Its just an indicator. You know what E means and you can adjust accordingly. Mostly I top up after a good snow and don't worry after a light one.


----------

